# Best interior cleaner with no dressing?



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

As above really. Ive been using really diluted chemical guys APC but I feel it leaves a slight stickiness behind, I'm after a dedicated interior cleaner but not a dressing, no darkening, no residue etc?

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Smanderson117 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As above really. Ive been using really diluted chemical guys APC but I feel it leaves a slight stickiness behind, I'm after a dedicated interior cleaner but not a dressing, no darkening, no residue etc?
> 
> ...


Our Interior Cleaner sound like just what you need, available in both 709ml spray bottle (24oz) and 3.78 Litre (US Gallon). :thumb:

It's a biodegradable clear sprayable solution suitable for all surfaces including dash, upholstery and carpets. Cleans and rejuvenates fabrics and will even remove blue jean dye from leather.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

In addition to the Britemax, I'm a big fan of Gtechniq I2 Tri Clean, cleans VERY well, doesn't leave any residue, just a very fresh smell and also contains an anti-bacterial.

Alex


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you tried Autoglym interior shampoo before? I love the stuff and cannot fault it. It cleans brilliantly, leaves nothing behind but a nice fresh smell. 5 Litres is only about £25 from ebay. If you ring your local rep, you might get it even cheaper


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Best one for no alteration to interior IMAO is Sonax Xtreme Dashboard Cleaner Matte Effect.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Adams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

I like CG Inner Clean. Leaves a clean bu matt finish and a nice scent.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nanolex or Kochchemie for me both clean well, smell nice & leave a matt finish.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/nanolex-interior-cleaner-cat21.html
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/koch-chemie-multi-interior-cleaner-750ml?___SID=U


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've used Autoglym Interior shampoo for a while, it is a super all round interior cleaner. It also works around the house on carpet stains. My GF got bronzer make-up on our pale cream carpet, this stuff shifted it with a little patience. I have also used AF Total but I found that it wasn't a patch on the Autoglym, I thought it was a bit rubbish really.


----------



## thepriest91 (May 17, 2017)

G101 from autosmart! I swear by it haha 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

My current favourites are:

Sonax Matt Effect (not Extreme)
Sonax Interior Cleaner
Koch Chemie GreenStar 10:1

Or if you're old Sokol

Einszett ****pit Premium
Einszett Blitz 10:1
Meguiars APC 4:1
AutoGlym Interior Cleaner RTU

All of these will leave a completely bare/OEM finish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi m8, i use CG Nonsense find it works well on plastics and fabrics. 

I put 2 sprays onto a microfiber cloth then wipe wherever, never had an issues with a sticky residue.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for all your recommendations guys, plenty to consider. I think I may give AG interior shampoo a go as I do think they're always good products, I may try Gtechniq I2 tri clean especially if it is antimicrobial and leaves a nice fresh smell.

I'm sure I will pick up some f the others over time too, thanks all!


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Adams.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What this man said, either the Adams Leather and Interior cleaner (what I use) or the interior detailer are awesome products.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Smanderson117 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations guys, plenty to consider. I think I may give AG interior shampoo a go as I do think they're always good products, I may try Gtechniq I2 tri clean especially if it is antimicrobial and leaves a nice fresh smell.
> 
> I'm sure I will pick up some f the others over time too, thanks all!


It's great stuff. When cleaning textured plastics I use a soft nail brush to agitate, it helps a lot :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

FallenAngel said:


> Best one for no alteration to interior IMAO is Sonax Xtreme Dashboard Cleaner Matte Effect.


100% this. Just got another two bottles in ECP flash sale. :thumb:


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Autosmart G101, 100%


----------



## kinioo (Sep 9, 2017)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Have you tried Autoglym interior shampoo before? I love the stuff and cannot fault it. It cleans brilliantly, leaves nothing behind but a nice fresh smell. 5 Litres is only about £25 from ebay. If you ring your local rep, you might get it even cheaper


Clarkey, do you use just the Auto Glym interior shampoo and thats it or you apply something else after that ??

I do have AG but havent used it as yet - and I am after some nice smell, non greasy, mat finish....is this what you get after ONLYcleaning with AG Interior shampoo??

Chris


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

kinioo said:


> Clarkey, do you use just the Auto Glym interior shampoo and thats it or you apply something else after that ??
> 
> I do have AG but havent used it as yet - and I am after some nice smell, non greasy, mat finish....is this what you get after ONLYcleaning with AG Interior shampoo??
> 
> Chris


AG Interior Shampoo is a cleaner only, so if the surface cleaned was matte when it was new, it'll be matte after you've cleaned it 

If you want to darken / dress your plastics without giving them a shiny look, I can recommend Carlack Plastic Renew, which is non-greasy, no smell, matte finish.


----------



## Dave14 (Aug 4, 2017)

I really like Einszett ****pit cleaner. No residue at all.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Another vote here for AG Interior Shampoo; we have 2 dogs and it gets rid of the muddy marks and smell really easily here!

Plus it's 3 for 2 at Halfords at the moment.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

meguiars dilluted apc is ok


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Koch chemie pol star, many will suggest green star but that's the apc and can be drying on some fabrics.
Save green star for any non fabric surfaces.
Good thing is the dilution ratio, most run it 10:1 making it very economical, you can go mad with the stuff.
I tested their green star on alloys with a foaming spray head, cleaned up very well and is much gentler.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Can people not dig up old threads to try and boost their post count please


----------

